# RCP Applikation starten als OSGi Bundle



## Chyper (16. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu RCP und OSGi. Ich möchte zu einer bestehenden RCP Anwendung OSGi Bundles hinzufügen.
Zum test hab ich jetzt erstmal nur zwei leere Bundles (nur mit Activator der eine Statusnachricht auf der Konsole ausgibt) erstellt. Das Problem ist jetzt nur, wenn ich in der Run Configuration die RCP Anwendung und die zwei Bundles aktiviere, so werden diese zwar gestartet (geben die Statusnachricht aus), allerdings startet die grafische Oberfläche der RCP Anwendung nicht.
Ein absetzen von "ss" in der OSGi Konsole zeigt alle drei Bundles als "Active" an.
Ich vermute ich muss irgendwas in der Start-Methode des Activators der RCP Anwendung eintragen, damit die GUI gestartet wird?! 
Kann mir evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke und Gruß
Chyper


----------



## Wildcard (16. Sep 2009)

Mit RCP meinst du auch wirklich ein Eclipse RCP? Warum startest du dann das OSGi Framework anstatt die Eclipse Application die dann das OSGi Framework startet?


----------



## Chyper (17. Sep 2009)

Als ich es gestern probiert hatte, hatte es per RCP Config nicht funktioniert, da noch ein Fehler in der Activator Klasse war - den hab ich aber eben gefunden.
Ich hätte halt noch gern die OSGi Konsole zur Verfügung gehabt, deswegen wollte ich es mit einer OSGi RunConfig starten.
Aber hauptsache es startet jetzt ueberhaupt mal, muss ich die fehlende OSGi Konsole halt in Kauf nehmen.


----------

